# new indoor enclosure



## Jentortmom (Feb 26, 2008)

I found a pic in the reptiles magazine that I liked. I made a few changes to the plan and the pic as I only did three boxes, and I made mine larger, plus I didn't have a router to do the boxes with so I nailed on the bottoms of the boxes. (Actually I should say hubby did, he built it and I will stain it.)

Anyways it is all done except for the stain...

The first of three boxes.. I used 1"x 12" sides and 3/4" plywood for bottom.







Next the supports to hold up the three boxes... I used 4x4's and notched out 12" x 3/4" every 12" if that makes sense??






Then we put the three boxes on one side of supports...











Then the other side supports and we screwed the boxes to the supports and it is built.











All that is left now is the stain, I used water based....






EJ if you used something different for stain will you let me know.. I chose water based polyurathane because it has less odor.


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 26, 2008)

great job!!!!!
i saw that article in Reptiles


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks wayne.bob, I saw it and I knew that is what I wanted.


----------



## Josh (Feb 26, 2008)

wow those look great!
i've been wondering about Low/No VOC stains, did you see those available at all?


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 26, 2008)

josh said:


> wow those look great!



I agree Jen. You'll have to post pics once you stain them and get them set up.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks great so far! Can't wait to see how you finish everything.


----------



## -EJ (Feb 27, 2008)

The water based Polly should work just fine...

That came out really nice.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks great Jen, Dan and I have discussed building some like those but since we do not own the house we are in currently we decided to wait until we do own a place. My stock tanks and frames for them are a little easier to move.  I sent Ed the link so he could appreciate his inspiration.


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 27, 2008)

josh said:


> wow those look great!
> i've been wondering about Low/No VOC stains, did you see those available at all?



I didn't see any and the person was not as helpful as previous paint people, but I followed Ed's plan and what he said he used and found the low odor poly. I am going to start staining and then just keep applying the poly and then air dry for a while outside to make sure any odor is gone.


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the nice comments as soon as I finish the stain and setup the enclosures I will post pics.


----------



## Josh (Feb 27, 2008)

im sure that low odor stuff will work great. i was just curious about whats out in the market because ive been reading about how we should all start using no VOC stuff but i havent even SEEN any yet!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like you and hubby made a great team! I love it when working with the torts brings couples and families into it jointly. It's one of those added bonus things you never really expected when you first begin with torts. It really looks nice.

So have you decided who gets the penthouse? who is in the basement?


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah..We work well together when building things for the torts, he still doesn't like them though! Oh well they are here to stay. He is already planning our next project for this weekend. Gotta get them all done before summer hits. Hmmm Penthouse is probably going to stay empty for right now, basement will b the larger sulcata baby, and the mid section will be the smaller sulcata. The russians and boxies will keep there current digs since they will be going back outside in a few weeks. LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2008)

So what is the project for this weekend?


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 28, 2008)

A built in desk to match the new enclosure, moving the 125 gal tank into the office, add plants to the outdoor enclosure, and build me a cabinet to keep my tort stuff in. And if we have enough time go to the zoo. So we will see how much really gets done.


----------



## Nay (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jen,
I love that you can put three pens in the footprint of one. I have three swimming pools in our dining room and they aren't all that eye appealing. I will be curious as to how the lights etc attach.so make sure we get those pics!!! Great to have a hubby that puts up with us eh?? What are the dimensions? and these are for ornates and russians right? Now will you line them also?
Na


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 29, 2008)

Nay said:


> Hi Jen,
> I love that you can put three pens in the footprint of one. I have three swimming pools in our dining room and they aren't all that eye appealing. I will be curious as to how the lights etc attach.so make sure we get those pics!!! Great to have a hubby that puts up with us eh?? What are the dimensions? and these are for ornates and russians right? Now will you line them also?
> Na



The lights will attach to the end of the boxes, Hubby only did it to get rid of the tubs, Each box is 5' L 2' W 1' H, Anybody that has to be inside will be in this boxies, russians, sulcatas, I put a lot of polyurathane on them, but I decided to put vinyl flooring on the bottom of the boxes so it is easier to clean. Whats going on with your russian pair?


----------



## -EJ (Feb 29, 2008)

Did you notice the pictures of my new enclosures... the lights are hung from the enclosure above with J hooks. Then just use a clamp light for the top enclosure.






jenrell23 said:


> Nay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jen,
> ...


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 29, 2008)

-EJ said:


> Did you notice the pictures of my new enclosures... the lights are hung from the enclosure above with J hooks. Then just use a clamp light for the top enclosure.



I didn't notice your pics of your new enclosures. They only pics I saw were in the reptiles mag. Duh just looked at the mag again and saw you hung them inside. so J hooks? where did you put the hooks? In the bottom of the box or on the 4x4's?


----------



## -EJ (Feb 29, 2008)

Those are the new ones. The picture I used to send out used clip lights as you seen in the plan.

The bottom is 3/4 inch wood and is way stronger than it needs to be. I secured the cable with cable hooks. These are the plastic or metal clamps that are used to secure the cable that is run for your cable tv. It makes everything look neat and secure.

Ed




jenrell23 said:


> -EJ said:
> 
> 
> > Did you notice the pictures of my new enclosures... the lights are hung from the enclosure above with J hooks. Then just use a clamp light for the top enclosure.
> ...


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll have to head on over to home depot then...


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I moved everything and now the pics are gone - Josh can I put them back in?? ANyways it is done other then me hanging the lights which I will do eventually. Here you go...

This is the top one, I actually have changed it so I will take new pics..I had to put a divider down the middle since rockie came to us.





The russians pen - Just until they go outside




The total thing


----------



## -EJ (Mar 12, 2008)

That came out totally fantastic.

One question... How do you keep them in (from the last picture)?


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2008)

jen, send me the links to the photos in the order you want them, and ill fix it up


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 12, 2008)

Ed: ? I don't have a problem with anyone climbing out yet. I put the russians on the bottom in case they decided to climb out, in the middle I had crush - sulcata in, but I got a new boxie so I put him and his tote in there, once he starts eating, I will take him out of the tote, but right now I want a lid over him for humidity and easier to find. The top has a divider down the middle and my two sulcatas are up there and I have had no problems so far with any of them climbing out.


----------



## -EJ (Mar 12, 2008)

It was a joke silly... the last picture was posted sideways. 

Your setup is fantastic. I really liked it with the stain.




jenrell23 said:


> Ed: ? I don't have a problem with anyone climbing out yet. I put the russians on the bottom in case they decided to climb out, in the middle I had crush - sulcata in, but I got a new boxie so I put him and his tote in there, once he starts eating, I will take him out of the tote, but right now I want a lid over him for humidity and easier to find. The top has a divider down the middle and my two sulcatas are up there and I have had no problems so far with any of them climbing out.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL Duh on me, that one flew right by.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL - that was pretty funny! Jen that looks great! Job well done.


----------



## -EJ (Mar 12, 2008)

on the bedding... can you get aspen bedding. Ihate the big flaked stuff but will use the same if I can't find the aspen bedding.



jenrell23 said:


> LOL Duh on me, that one flew right by.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Jen the new pens look great. I too like the idea of going up, not out. and ED I must admit that was a good one


----------



## -EJ (Mar 12, 2008)

I gotta warped sense of humor that not many get...



Crazy1 said:


> Jen the new pens look great. I too like the idea of going up, not out. and ED I must admit that was a good one


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 13, 2008)

The aspen I have now came from petsmart so the flakes are bigger, but the torts don't mind it. Petco sell aspen and those are smaller pieces. I thought about calling some of the shavings companies around here and asking them if the have aspen, usually they have really tiny pieces.

Thanks everyone for your comments...


----------



## -EJ (Mar 13, 2008)

The Aspen I use is produced by Harlan Teklad. It is only sold iin bulk... by the pallet.

If you are near a large metropolatan area you might be able to find it in your area... I can't find it around Atlanta. I love the stuff for snakes, lizards and tortoises.





jenrell23 said:


> The aspen I have now came from petsmart so the flakes are bigger, but the torts don't mind it. Petco sell aspen and those are smaller pieces. I thought about calling some of the shavings companies around here and asking them if the have aspen, usually they have really tiny pieces.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your comments...


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, I saved it in my favs so I have it for the future.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW! Jen great job! I'm just wonderin how tall ya are?LOL I was showing it to my hubby
& he just chuckled & said I'd need a stool to take care of turtles in top box! hehehe
I'm 4 ft. 11&3/4 ins. tall.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Mar 13, 2008)

Very, very nice!


Misty


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 14, 2008)

Dreamer said:


> WOW! Jen great job! I'm just wonderin how tall ya are?LOL I was showing it to my hubby
> & he just chuckled & said I'd need a stool to take care of turtles in top box! hehehe
> I'm 4 ft. 11&3/4 ins. tall.



I am 6' and I still need a stool to get into the top box. I can look over, but not reach in.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 14, 2008)

I noticed the stool in the second set of pics! What are you going to do about cleaning
& reaching th torts?


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 14, 2008)

When I stand on the stool I can get in and clean and what not. But I am going to buy a little step ladder that way I can slide it underneath and it won't be seen. I love this setup, so much easier and everyone is all together (kinda)


----------



## cvalda (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, I think I'm going to try to make a smaller version of this for hatchlings! It's VERY cool!


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 17, 2008)

That is how I got this one.. saw it, wanted it, negotiations, Hubby built it.

But it is well worth the work, I like it.


----------



## mrman (Jul 28, 2009)

You guys did a great job, Thanks for posting the pics and info !


----------



## Jentortmom (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you and not a problem.


----------



## bsr8129 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job im working on something simular but only building one box a 6''Lx3'Wx1'T my two seculas will be going in it, i like the way you made them into shevles, hmmmm has me thinking for bigger things now.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW job well done Jen !!!!!! looks amazing !!!


----------

